# The New Stealth Omicron Detected



## fmdog44 (Jan 26, 2022)

What is ‘stealth omicron,’ and how worried should we be about another COVID-19 mutation? Experts explain (msn.com)


----------



## Tish (Jan 26, 2022)

Any variant of Covid should not be underestimated.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jan 26, 2022)

Omicron subvariant BA.2 reported in Canada​BA.2 is a descendant of the highly transmissible Omicron variant and has been found in at least 40 countries as of Wednesday, according to global coronavirus data sharing platform


----------



## Lakeland living (Jan 26, 2022)

The BA.2 sub-lineage is widely considered "stealthier" than the original version of Omicron because some of its genetic traits make it harder to detect. Some scientists say it could also be more contagious, however, they acknowledge there are still a lot of unknowns about the subvariant.
   There you go...a nice fresh one....


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 27, 2022)

Speaking for me I am going to stock up on K95 masks simply because not one person knows where this is going. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 27, 2022)

Covid, in one form or another, is likely going to be with us for the foreseeable future.  So long as millions consider it a hoax, or a government conspiracy, etc., its just going to continue to mutate and infect/kill huge numbers of people.  

The scientists are in a constant cycle of playing "catch up", and as soon as they find a treatment for the current variant, another will be coming.  The only thing most can do is use masks, avoid crowds, and Maybe even get multiple boosters in coming months/years.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 28, 2022)

I saw on the news that while it's harder to detect, they can in fact detect it nonetheless. But they reported that it's been in the U.S. longer than first thought and hasn't spread that widely yet, so health officials are not that concerned.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 29, 2022)

The virus will continue to mutate and new variants will continue to appear.  Its what all viruses do.

What usually happens over time is the new variants get less problematic.  Viral evolution favors variants that are most easily transmitted and the less sick a variant makes you the more likely it is to spread.  This is one theory as to how the 1918 "Spanish" flu epidemic ended, from Wikipedia:

_End of the pandemic_​_By 1920, the virus that caused the pandemic became much less deadly and caused only ordinary seasonal flu._

Hoping the same is happening with Covid.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Feb 1, 2022)

We’re just going to have to live with it.  Life has never been without risk.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 2, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> The virus will continue to mutate and new variants will continue to appear.  Its what all viruses do.
> 
> What usually happens over time is the new variants get less problematic.  Viral evolution favors variants that are most easily transmitted and the less sick a variant makes you the more likely it is to spread.  This is one theory as to how the 1918 "Spanish" flu epidemic ended, from Wikipedia:
> 
> ...


I think that is already happening with Covid. A good friend of mine recently had a mild case of Covid (she was vaccinated).  She got tested and was positive. She said it was an ordinary sore throat that lasted for a few days. Her husband never caught it from her. Or if he did, he was not symptomatic.

But I repeat, they were both vaccinated.


----------

